# Tipping your MAC MA?



## AlliSwan (Aug 14, 2005)

Do any of you guys tip your MA on a regular basis? I'm not talking about adding on a little bit for a full face makeover, but just throwing some $ at your fave MA who helps you out a lot? 

I never knew they were allowed to accept tips at my Macy's counter, and now I feel so stingy! For those of you who do tip, what's the going rate? (I hate when people ask what they should tip me, but I really need to know!)


----------



## Janice (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't believe it's company policy for store/counter MA's to accept 'tips'.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 14, 2005)

I tried to give my MA a tip when she did a makeover and she told me they would be fired for accepting tips.  It is strictly against the policy at The Bay (where my counter is)


----------



## Demosthenes (Aug 15, 2005)

I think some places are more lenient, even though it isn't allowed.  I've tipped at Macy's and at the regular store, but it was mainly for makeovers.  If it was for an event, like I did for a submarine ball, I tipped $10.  If it was just a makeover, it's usually $5.  I don't know that the going amount is though.... I'm sure they're happy to get something.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 15, 2005)

i've seen some ma's accept tips before, but the ma's i know say they aren't supposed to take tips?


----------



## CaliKris (Aug 16, 2005)

When my girlfirends and I went to the LA Pro store to have our makeup done, the girl asked at the end when we were paying if we wanted to add the tip to our CC's or just pay cash to our MA. I don't mind tipping, but to be asked to tip, kinda annoys me a bit.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 17, 2005)

tipping is weird. I understand tipping at certain places where they make minimum wage and their jobs sort of depend on their tips (like waitresses and what not). I don't understand the "rules" of tipping. There are some jobs where you work your butt off all day long and you don't get tips at all. Mac Artists make a good wage, and it just doesn't seem very professional of them to accept or to ask for tips. I'm surprised (CaliKris) that they asked you for a tip. That would annoy me too! because then you are pretty much obligated to leave one. If you decline then you're the bad guy. 
tipping's weird...


----------



## vicuna1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I can see tipping an MA if you're having your makeup done for an occasion that you headig off to immediately after, i.e. wedding, prom, social. But if they are doing it to try some new products on you that you are likely to buy, I just can't see tipping. They are doing your makeup as a benefit to MAC, to sell, not necessarily as a favor to you. If I like what they've done, I buy more stuff, and I guess that is my version of a tip. It has never entered my mind to actually give them cash!


----------



## Monique0a (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't give monetary tips but I have frequently given samples of older products to my favorite ma's who I know have an interest in a particular item.  I kinda view it as a thank you for them helping me spend my money....*grin*


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vicuna1* 
_I can see tipping an MA if you're having your makeup done for an occasion that you headig off to immediately after, i.e. wedding, prom, social. But if they are doing it to try some new products on you that you are likely to buy, I just can't see tipping. They are doing your makeup as a benefit to MAC, to sell, not necessarily as a favor to you. If I like what they've done, I buy more stuff, and I guess that is my version of a tip. It has never entered my mind to actually give them cash!_

 
Okay, this is how I always viewed it. I'm sure they look better the more product they sell, and the other MAs kinda know to stay away and let Tina (my usual MA) "get" my sales. It had never entered my mind until I saw one girl tip another MA (but I think it was for a big makeover) and then later that day on LJ saw a post where a girl was talking about the cost of a "lipglass plus tax and tip" like it was at a restaurant or something....just threw me for a loop, and I was wondering if this was just a commonly known thing. Working for tips myself, I don't ever want to be viewed as a lousy tipper, but I really didn't think they were allowed to accept them!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Ugh*

Ok that seems a bit much to me...I dunno...

Do they get paid comission based on their sales as well?


----------



## DoeEyedGirl (Aug 20, 2005)

I am a MAC artist at a Marshall Field's location. Although I cannot speak for all partnered locations I can say that we are not paid on commission. We are able to accept tips. I never expect tips and certainly do not expect a certain amount...I am  always grateful to receive a tip and I have received varying amounts. There are MA's that have asked for tips and I find that in extremely poor taste...some have been fired for such a breech of etiquette. I hope that helps with your question.


----------



## Demosthenes (Aug 20, 2005)

I tip because I want to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I do makeup for a living also, and I know that tips help a lot.  I agree that it's not expected, and unlike restaurants, there isn't a rule (15-20%) that you can go by, but if you liked the service, and appreciate the MA, tipping is a good way to show your appreciation.  I've also brought brownies, chocolate, cookies, etc. to them when I stop by because they've been really nice to me.

I worked in retail for a while also, and I always remembered the customers that brought us goodies, etc. and treated them nicely in return.  And even though MAC MA's do make more than other people at counters, their overall income is usually only a little over what the US generally classifies as low income ($24,000 or less).


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 20, 2005)

at counters they arent allowed to accept tips.


----------



## Star (Aug 20, 2005)

It would never occur to me to tip a makeup counter salesgirl, just like I would never expect a tip for doing my own job.  Add to that the fact that mac just raised their prices...   I had a makeover for d'Bohemia and didn't tip her.  I hope she wasn't expecting it.  I was required to spend at least $40 to get the makeover so it wasn't really "free".


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Thanks*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DoeEyedGirl* 
_I am a MAC artist at a Marshall Field's location. Although I cannot speak for all partnered locations I can say that we are not paid on commission. We are able to accept tips. I never expect tips and certainly do not expect a certain amount...I am  always grateful to receive a tip and I have received varying amounts. There are MA's that have asked for tips and I find that in extremely poor taste...some have been fired for such a breech of etiquette. I hope that helps with your question._

 

Thanks for the info. I always thought there was some commission involved.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 20, 2005)

I never tip, I don't know what I would tip them for! I think they might work commission in counters, anyone here work at one??


----------



## shes a REAL card (Aug 21, 2005)

i work in a store and although i'm not sure about the "policy," the girls i work with regularly accept tips and i've seen them range from $10-$20.

oh yeah, and we don't get commission so maybe that's the difference?  i don't really know.


----------



## SonRisa (Aug 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_I never tip, I don't know what I would tip them for! I think they might work commission in counters, anyone here work at one??_

 
 The only people who make commission are the MA"s who work at Nordstrom - because they're Nordstrom employees, not Estee Lauder (MAC) employees if you want to get into technicalities. I've been tipped numerous times and while it's always a nice gesture it's not expected.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 8, 2008)

I recently got a full face makeover at MAC and spent around $150 on product afterwards. As I was paying at the counter I wasn't sure if I was supposd to give the MA a tip for herself??? I left without tipping her because I didn't want to give too little and make her feel like crap or have her look at me cluelessy when I pass her cashh lol I really want to know for the future if I should tip my MA and how much!


----------



## kymmilee (Apr 8, 2008)

i've heard that they're not allowed to accept tips. i don't know for certain if there's any truth to that, though


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kymmilee* 

 
_i've heard that they're not allowed to accept tips. i don't know for certain if there's any truth to that, though_

 
I'm pretty sure that's true, I've heard the same.


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 8, 2008)

It really depends on the region. At our counter we accept it, but I'm going to have to check in on that to make sure if we,re allowed.


----------



## shabdebaz (Apr 8, 2008)

I've never heard of not being allowed to accept tips.  We get tipped all the time.  We, of course, don't expect one, but it's nice when we get one.  I don't think the customer is ever expected to tip since they are usually making a significant purchase.  That's why anyone out there who complains about the $50 purchase...keep in mind that that is a pretty awesome deal.  At a salon or something, you don't get any product for your money and you are definitely expected to tip.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 8, 2008)

we accept them at my counter.  your best bet is to ask your artist if they accept tips or not.  if they do, tip whatever you feel they deserve.  people usually tip $5-$10 for a full face at my counter.  it depends on the circumstances too.  if you were a walkup and they were able to squeeze you in, if it was for a special event, etc.  if they don't accept tips, there ya go, no worries.


----------



## amoona (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow we were always told it was against MAC policy to accept tips they even showed us in writing. However we are allowed to accept them if we let the customer know that the money will be put towrds are funds for the SF AIDS Walk or Viva Glam campaign (depending on the time of the year). I really wish we could accept tips.


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Wow we were always told it was against MAC policy to accept tips they even showed us in writing._

 
Same here, it was my understanding that it is a company-wide policy. It's always a nice gesture to fill out a customer comment card or even go on-line and sned a nice e-mail about a MA when you have a great experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Meryl (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_ It's always a nice gesture to fill out a customer comment card or even go on-line and sned a nice e-mail about a MA when you have a great experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I'm glad you reminded me about this.

When I thanked my MA for helping me pick out a great product, she gave me her card and asked that I call the 1 800 number and tell them about my positive experience.

I meant to do it, but got lazy.  What is the point to that?  Do the MAs, in particular the MA that helped me that day, benefit in some way?

I will definitely email if you say it helps them in some way.


----------



## palatial (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_I meant to do it, but got lazy.  What is the point to that?  Do the MAs, in particular the MA that helped me that day, benefit in some way?

I will definitely email if you say it helps them in some way._

 
Once i sent an email about an MA who gave me some great help in picking out foundation and stuff, i included her name and the counter we were at. anyway i saw her some time later but she remembered me and the situation, and she was so happy to see me! she thanked me a lot and said that her managers got the comment, and congratulated her and it worked out really well for her. i felt really good that my comment actually got to the right people


----------



## amoona (Apr 9, 2008)

When we get a compliment on the website that's a BIG DEAL! It's read by all our managers, trainers and regional manager too. It really helps when it comes time to reviews and stuff. It's really hard to get people to do them though because they honestly just forget when they get home.

If it's any incentive though they usually send you something for free haha. Always write a compliment for your MA if you had a good experience.


----------



## LaMereMaverique (Apr 9, 2008)

I always tips my MAs if I take up more than 30 mins of their time and/or they do a bangin' job on my face, but will definitely start leaving comments at the website.


----------



## maxcat (Apr 9, 2008)

Huh. We were allowed to accept tips. Tips are awesome and deeply appreciated. 
However, the positive comments on the web work just as well as they tend to be what gets you a raise!


----------



## Meryl (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_When we get a compliment on the website that's a BIG DEAL! It's read by all our managers, trainers and regional manager too. It really helps when it comes time to reviews and stuff. It's really hard to get people to do them though because they honestly just forget when they get home._

 
Not only  did I forget... I lost the card with her name on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I need her name?

ETA - By the way, we can stay anonymous when we call about the compliment, right?  It's bad enough that the MAs recognize me for always being in the store and buying so much.  I like my privacy.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 9, 2008)

I havent really gotten that much done frm artists. I've gone in for just a concealer, or blush. one time i went in for some lipsticks and glosses and I finally got the male artist i had my eye on to help me. (he was pefect, loved it, loved him) since then i've gone to some other girls for little things but they didnt really excite me...at all.

He is a sweetheart though. I didnt tip him but I went on the website and gave him a compliment....i didn't do it for something free but they sent me a Lipgelee. I hope the compliment helped him, I havent seen him since. I hope it stays confidential though I dont want them to know it was me lol


----------



## Meryl (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_. I hope it stays confidential though I dont want them to know it was me lol_

 
That's exactly how I feel.

I've never had a make-over, nor do I want one.  I just find some MAs really friendly and helpful. So for that... I wouldn't mind giving them a compliment on the website.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 10, 2008)

o.o

My counter accepts tips. We are the only counter that is allowed to do so, according to my manager.

I definitely don't complain. If I get tipped, it's usually like 7 dollars after a full application. I once got tipped 10 for just lashes, and 20 for a prom.

Nobody ever said we aren't allowed to take tips. Strange. =/


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 11, 2008)

Not allowed to accept tips but I've had customers be pushy about it. So I just say "No No No" 3 times and if they still want to, they usually stick it in my brush belt. LOL


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 11, 2008)

I understand it's company policy to not accept tips, but it's something I can't understand.
When you go to a club, and ask for a beer, the only thing a bartender will do is pop the bottle open, and even then they expect to be tipped. 
As mentionned above, it's always better to receive good comments, however if a bartender can get tipped, why shouldn't a person doing a full-hour makeup?


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 12, 2008)

I am glad to know that the positive comments left on the MAC website get back to the MA.  Now that I am aware of this I am going to do a lot more writing to MAC!


----------



## clamster (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_When we get a compliment on the website that's a BIG DEAL! It's read by all our managers, trainers and regional manager too. It really helps when it comes time to reviews and stuff. It's really hard to get people to do them though because they honestly just forget when they get home.

If it's any incentive though they usually send you something for free haha. Always write a compliment for your MA if you had a good experience._

 
Do you send the comment through the "Question regarding....'Service at a MAC Counter or Store'". Also how long does it take to reach the manager? I want to know how it works.. like does the email goes to the MAC people Lol and then to that counter your talking about?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 10, 2009)

I thought we were not allowed to accept tips due to security and loss prevention... i.e. keeping money on our person could look like we have pinched from the till?

I'm gonna find out if we are allowed...


----------



## cupcake123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, where on the web do we send the compliment on the website.  I had extremely good service and had intended to write but if the website is the best place, I want to write it there.  The MA totally went above and beyond when I had a little mix-up and to this day will always come up to me and smile and remembers my name.  Even my dh is impressed with her awesome service and friendliness.


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 10, 2009)

I tip my MA whenever he does a makeover.  I've never been told otherwise, so I'll keep doing so unless it'll get him in trouble.  It's at a Macy's MAC counter, I don't know if that makes a difference.  Usually an extra 10 in return for the time and help.


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 10, 2009)

I tip my MA when they do my makeup. I usually tip around 10-20 dollars.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 10, 2009)

We're allowed to accept tips, this was at the Pro store I worked in. Im not sure how it is at other locations, but at this specific one, we were allowed to.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 10, 2009)

A few weeks ago it was SUPER busy and I did SO many applications on the three days of the weekend. I got over $40 in tips and guess where it went? Hello Kitty. That's why I almost have the entire collection along with my gratis. xD


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I understand it's company policy to not accept tips, but it's something I can't understand.
When you go to a club, and ask for a beer, the only thing a bartender will do is pop the bottle open, and even then they expect to be tipped. 
As mentionned above, it's always better to receive good comments, however if a bartender can get tipped, why shouldn't a person doing a full-hour makeup?_

 
I agree with ya completely!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I thought we were not allowed to accept tips due to security and loss prevention... i.e. keeping money on our person could look like we have pinched from the till?

I'm gonna find out if we are allowed..._

 
we accept tips at my counter.  i'm in a macy's.


----------



## Ambonee (Mar 11, 2009)

We're not allowed to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm in a Macy's in Cali...but I have been offered a few times, which was nice


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2009)

Where on the mac website can I send a compliment?


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 11, 2009)

I've never had a fantastic experience with a MAC MUA.  (At the counter I go to, most don't seem to want to be bothered, and others are confused about which colors go with my skintone.)  I'll remember this thread in the future, however, if I ever encounter a fantastic MUA -- I'll send a compliment through the website.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 

 
_Where on the mac website can I send a compliment?_

 
M·A·C Cosmetics | Email Us


----------



## Chrystia (Mar 11, 2009)

I know my  store takes tip but we are a freestanding store. I've accepted tips at other counters though when I was on the freelance team.  But tips are nice, but I  do also want to encourage you gals to take a moment to write in about your fave ma at your store/counter. I know at my store, it is a huge deal. Plus a lot of times you get a free goodie as well.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 12, 2009)

The first time I got a full-face makeup application, the MUA seemed pretty nice. She was introducing all these new MAC products to me that I have never used before. I was planning on buying a quad that day so she used the colors in the quad to show me a nice smokey look. She put false lashes on me and use many other products such as fix +, paint pots, etc. I think she assumed I was gonna purchase most of the things she used on me but I only ended up getting two of eyeshadows. After she heard that, she got a bit upset and her attitude changed completely. Before she got upset, I was actually going to tip her because I loved what she did on my eyes but good thing I didn't because her attitude at the end just made me feel !#[email protected]#%@#.


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 13, 2009)

They're not allowed to accept at my local counter, DirtyPlum got the reasons spot on it's for honesty, loss prevention, security purposes etc here. I work in the same department store and they spell it out in massive letters that none of us can accept any gifts whether it be money or chocolate or anything like that. It's a shame really because some MAs have been so lovely and helpful to me that I'd like to give something in return to boost there day.

I like the idea of writing though - I'm sure if Head Office received a letter complimenting MAs at a certain location there would be rewards involved for them. I keep meaning to write about my local Lush as well, they are lovely in there.


----------



## steenface (Mar 13, 2009)

I never even thought to tip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'd just assumed what I spent on product would go towards their sales requirements.  I will definitely call the 1-800 number to let them know about my favorite MAs though!!  I also need to find out if they can accept tips.  Oops!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_M·A·C Cosmetics | Email Us_

 
Thanks


----------



## gabi1129 (Mar 15, 2009)

when i started shopping at MAC with my face MUA. i asked her and she said no! So i usually buy her lunch since i work in the mall as well! i also write to the website about how great she is!


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 

 
_I've never heard of not being allowed to accept tips.  We get tipped all the time.  We, of course, don't expect one, but it's nice when we get one.  I don't think the customer is ever expected to tip since they are usually making a significant purchase.  That's why anyone out there who complains about the $50 purchase...keep in mind that that is a pretty awesome deal.  At a salon or something, you don't get any product for your money and you are definitely expected to tip._

 
I work for MAC as well and I've never heard of being not allowed to accept tips, it's an unspoken of thing because technically tips should go onto our paycheques and should be taxed, but we've always been allowed, at my store!


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_When we get a compliment on the website that's a BIG DEAL! It's read by all our managers, trainers and regional manager too. It really helps when it comes time to reviews and stuff. It's really hard to get people to do them though because they honestly just forget when they get home.

If it's any incentive though they usually send you something for free haha. Always write a compliment for your MA if you had a good experience._

 
Awwweee I love getting compliments through the website. A girl that I met through work, who was a regular customer of mine, was talking with me about passing on good words to my manager about me and so I suggested she just sent an email if she really wanted to do that, I wonder if she actually did it and I'm really excited to find out!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

The one and only time I've ever tipped a MAC MUA is when a MUA I really liked (she was always extremely helpful and if a product was crap, she'd tell me) did my make-up. I bought AROUND $130 worth of products and tipped her $10.


----------



## Rocki Fatale (Mar 25, 2009)

*Tipping a MAC artist?*

Hi, I'm not sure this is the right place to post....

There's a MUA who I've recently befriended. she's basically the shit and I love her to pieces. I went to see her on Monday and she spontaneously did my niece's makeup. I ended up buying the 210 for liner since she had used it and said it was her favorite brush to do liner. She asked if I knew how to do winged liner and I suck at it, she told me to come in later in the week (I'm going in tomorrow) and she'll play with me and teach me to do winged liner with my new brush. I didn't make an appointment, we're just going to hang out. So my question is this.... do I tip her? And if I do tip her, how do I go about it with some class and not just "Thanks biatch, here's some cash". I don't want her to think I'm trying to take advantage of her awesomeness but I don't want to offend her. 

I've bought something everytime I've gone to see her. She is going to give me a sneak peak at the catalog when she goes to her MAC class next month. She told me about this class thing where an artist comes down and teaches her something new so she needed a model and asked me to be one. She's seriously a MUA dreams are made of. How do I go about showing my gratitude?

Help...


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Tipping a MAC artist?*

Not sure...maybe buy her a Starbucks or MAC gift card and give it to her....It will go further with her discount...

I don't know I am curious to hear the responses ....I guess I never thought about it...I always take my MA a latte from Starbucks when I go because he loves them no matter what time of the day.


----------



## Rocki Fatale (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Tipping a MAC artist?*

Ok that's a really good idea. Maybe I'll call her when I get there and offer to get her a Starbucks before I show up!


----------



## moopoint (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Tipping a MAC artist?*

I personally wouldn't tip. I would just buy the equivalent in makeup, maybe more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
It's not that she isn't worth the money, but it seems a little cheeky to me. She might be obligated to decline the money too. That might put you both in an awkward position.

Just my opinion, I mean, you know her better than I. Do what you see fit at the time. She does sound pretty amazing. Hold on to her!


----------



## Rocki Fatale (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Tipping a MAC artist?*

That's what I was thinking. I don't want to tip her with money, necessarily, but I definitely want to show her my appreciation. I don't want to just hop up and peace out, but don't want to offend her.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Tipping a MAC artist?*

Yeah I know what you are saying....Give her a little gift bag with incidentals in it...Like Bath & Body Works mini lotion, hand sanitizer etc...It's the thought that counts .... even just taking her a cofee or buying her lunch is a good gesture in my book....Just saying I appreciate you....we all like to feel appreciated even if it is our job


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Tipping a MAC artist?*

At my store we are allowed to accept tips. I think its nice to get a thank you card, or a gift card. But most of all if you think she is absolutly amazing, write to corporate about her.

YOu have no idea what good it does when someone writes about you to corporate. That would be really nice!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Tipping a MAC artist?*

Gift Cards.  I always suppose loyalty is the best gift of any MA, however, going the extra mile really brightens anyones day lol.  If you are doing it more as a thank you gift, I think gift cards are very acceptable and appreciated.  It shows you took time to pick something out and words only go so far and while nothing is expected MUA's do so much work, just as much as any Starbucks girl and/or waitress and only get an hourly wage.  It's a sweet "extra" I know will go far!


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Tipping a MAC artist?*

There is a thread already on this subject

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/t...-mac-ma-95113/


----------



## Rocki Fatale (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Tipping a MAC artist?*

Thanks nunu! I posted my topic because my situation is a little different. This MUA is an awesome chick and I'm a loyal customer, not just a random "Hey do my face" kinda deal. Plus she mentioned me coming in, I didn't ask for it. That thread helped though!


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I understand it's company policy to not accept tips, but it's something I can't understand.
When you go to a club, and ask for a beer, the only thing a bartender will do is pop the bottle open, and even then they expect to be tipped. 
As mentionned above, it's always better to receive good comments, however if a bartender can get tipped, why shouldn't a person doing a full-hour makeup?_

 
coming from a bartender... i dont think we really get tipped bc we opened the beer... but more bc if we get busy that person wants us to remember to come back to them when they need their next round! (plus we get paid $3-4/hr so we can get tips to keep the price of the alcohol down) i used to cocktail waitress and if people didnt tip me i would tell them to leave my section and go to the bar bc they WOULD tip the bartender but thought i was like free service.. idiots


----------



## chubby5734 (Mar 31, 2009)

No that's their job


----------



## MacArtist (Apr 1, 2009)

Speaking strictly in my own opinion:

Tips are appreciated but never expected and I really think it never crosses the mind of most people whether they 'should' tip or not. I do think (remember, this is my own opinion) that if a wedding party books with us and we're killing ourselves trying to do 8 people plus the bride on a busy saturday, it would be nice to throw the artist a tip. We know darn well that you tipped the hairdresser for the updo that you hate, so why wouldnt you tip for a beautiful makeup job? 
It's just a nice gesture and it makes me feel appreciated knowing I made you feel gorgeous!

either way, if you love something an artist did ...why not tip? or I like the idea of a coffee too lol. A tip is a reward for a job well done isnt it? How many times have you come home with a shitty haircut or color , dropped a bundle of $$ for it and tipped the person who ruined your hair/life?? lol !!!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 2, 2009)

I bring homemade goodies, brownies and biscotti have been appreciated!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_I bring homemade goodies, brownies and biscotti have been appreciated!_

 
That's actually a really fabulous idea.


----------



## geeko (Apr 18, 2009)

i don't tip my MAC MA, but whenever possible, i will recommend my friends to buy their MAC from the regular MA whom i make my purchases from....as i know part of their salary is based on commission which depends on their sales volume.


----------



## Efionawade (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_i don't tip my MAC MA, but whenever possible, i will recommend my friends to buy their MAC from the regular MA whom i make my purchases from....as i know part of their salary is based on commission which depends on their sales volume._

 
Nope, no commission at all!


----------



## geeko (Apr 19, 2009)

I guess the mac counters in diff countries have diff policies

cause i heard from my MA that they are paid a basic pay and after that it's commission based ....


----------



## Efionawade (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_I guess the mac counters in diff countries have diff policies

cause i heard from my MA that they are paid a basic pay and after that it's commission based ...._

 
That's super weird I've never heard that


----------



## geeko (Apr 19, 2009)

i live in singapore...and i think different management from different countries have different ways of managing their sales staff

but that's what i heard from not one not two, but many MAC mas in my country. They are definitely paid on basic plus commission. I dunno how the MAC mas in the US are gettin paid though. But in my country it's basic plus commission.


----------



## Make-up Envy (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_Do any of you guys tip your MA on a regular basis? I'm not talking about adding on a little bit for a full face makeover, but just throwing some $ at your fave MA who helps you out a lot? 

I never knew they were allowed to accept tips at my Macy's counter, and now I feel so stingy! For those of you who do tip, what's the going rate? (I hate when people ask what they should tip me, but I really need to know!)_

 
When I was a manager at MAC we were not allowed to accept tips, but if the counter that you visit does accept tips, I think $10 is very generous


----------



## star*violet (Apr 19, 2009)

Seeing how I have to make a minimum $50 purchase to have my makeup done for prom (that's for any scheduled makeover), and seeing how it is technically a retail job for which they don't depend on commission, no way I would tip ever. Even if they did make commission, that's what should motivate them to sell more products and still doesn't demand any sort of extra compensation from the customer who just spent probably between $50-$100 on several items.  Seriously lol sorry, it just sounds a little weird to me that anyone would agree to give tips when you normally wouldn't to someone who simply helped you try on clothes or shoes...


----------



## Efionawade (Apr 19, 2009)

People tip bartenders for pouring a beer, or waitresses that just bring you what you ask for! What`s the difference between that and a makeup artist?
Well, makeup artists have to use actual SKILL to make people look good with makeup!


----------



## star*violet (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Efionawade* 

 
_People tip bartenders for pouring a beer, or waitresses that just bring you what you ask for! What`s the difference between that and a makeup artist?
Well, makeup artists have to use actual SKILL to make people look good with makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i agree, but not all of them have that skill and waitresses (and even bartenders sometimes) have lower wages because of the tips they're expected to get, in which case it makes more sense to tip them for their work - and why there's a general rule of tipping %20.  if it were a makeup artist working for my wedding or something, i would tip them, but not when i HAVE to make a larger purchase than i normally would anyway just to have them do it at all.

if you guys feel the need to tip the people working at your local MAC stores and counters though then of course that's your decision, and i like some of the women working there enough to sometimes lol but I don't tip people for doing a job they're already being paid to do well.


----------



## Efionawade (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star*violet* 

 
_i agree, but not all of them have that skill and waitresses (and even bartenders sometimes) have lower wages because of the tips they're expected to get, in which case it makes more sense to tip them for their work - and why there's a general rule of tipping %20.  if it were a makeup artist working for my wedding or something, i would tip them, but not when i HAVE to make a larger purchase than i normally would anyway just to have them do it at all.

if you guys feel the need to tip the people working at your local MAC stores and counters though then of course that's your decision, and i like some of the women working there enough to sometimes lol but I don't tip people for doing a job they're already being paid to do well._

 
Oh I absolutely see what you're saying! We do have the service at MAC where we have a private makeup room and it's 55$ flat rate and you get a free mascara and a facechart of what we've done though, and with that service people aren't expected to buy anything, tips are welcomed with things like that (if tips are allowed at the store!)


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 20, 2009)

I always tip my MA.  I Don't care if its policy or not.  I think if you really liked the finished product its just the right thing to do.  I recommend my MA to every single gal I know.  If your complaining about their $50.00 minimum, maybe you should visit your local walgreens and skip the MAC haul.  Come on! Seriously if your gonna be a cheapskate then maybe you shouldn't be shopping at MAC at all. You can always skip the makeover and just buy the products. I can not believe ppl complain about this.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 20, 2009)

no. never.


----------



## star*violet (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_I always tip my MA.  I Don't care if its policy or not.  I think if you really liked the finished product its just the right thing to do.  I recommend my MA to every single gal I know.  If your complaining about their $50.00 minimum, maybe you should visit your local walgreens and skip the MAC haul.  Come on! Seriously if your gonna be a cheapskate then maybe you shouldn't be shopping at MAC at all. You can always skip the makeover and just buy the products. I can not believe ppl complain about this._

 

You absolutely do not have to call me a cheapskate, thank you very much. I already gave my reasons for not tipping at MAC and acknowledged that others feel differently and there's nothing wrong with that. You can be mature and a little less hostile next time you disagree with me about something.


----------



## jenixxx (Jul 13, 2009)

I find people get offended way too quickly on this board when someone disagrees with them about anything.

It's kind of annoying.


----------



## jenixxx (Jul 13, 2009)

and when people say "you" they don't usually mean the thread author personally.

I didn't take: "Seriously if your gonna be a cheapskate then maybe you shouldn't be shopping at MAC at all" to be directed at one particular person.  It's a comment made at anyone in general who shops MAC.

And then it results in posts like mine or other people responding that are totally off topic.


----------



## shy_gal_jojo65 (Jul 13, 2009)

i didn't even know we could do such things. hmmm... but i do commend them for doing what they did and of course the way i show my appreciation is to buy whatever product they recommend or used on me.


----------



## atwingirl (Jul 13, 2009)

The thought of giving my favorite MUA a monetary tip never even crossed my mind. I like giving her small gift cards from the mall that her store is in. Nothing big but enough for a book or a pair of earrings. That way she can treat herself to something fun while on a break . I figure she has takes care of so many of us  during her shift she could probably use a pick-me up as well! I would find the money thing too awkward.


----------



## jenixxx (Jul 14, 2009)

^ that's a really nice idea, very creative!


----------



## carlycase (Jul 14, 2009)

the girl that i go to when i buy at a counter is also a former co worker of mine as a waitress and she said she gets insulted when someone tries to give her tips.

and being a waitress is a whole lot more then "bringing someone what they asked for"
try having someone send their steak back 4 times because they don't know the meaning of medium well.

and waitresses make 2.13 an hour, or at least i do here in mississippi.
i don't know how much the girls make her, but my friend who works for mac pays 800 dollars worth of rent alone so it must be decent.


----------



## akcmommy (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_I always tip my MA. I Don't care if its policy or not. I think if you really liked the finished product its just the right thing to do. I recommend my MA to every single gal I know. If your complaining about their $50.00 minimum, maybe you should visit your local walgreens and skip the MAC haul. Come on! Seriously if your gonna be a cheapskate then maybe you shouldn't be shopping at MAC at all. You can always skip the makeover and just buy the products. I can not believe ppl complain about this._

 
By all means, go ahead and tip. But to call others cheapskates for expecting people to do their job is silly.

Do you tip the sales staff at the shoes store that measures your feet and brings you several different pairs of shoes to try one? Probably not. It is similar here. I understand that there is some artistry there. But if you have met any of the MAs that I have purchased from, you would know they are there for the paycheck and to push you to buy more stuff.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 14, 2009)

i don't work in the make up industry but i work for sony and we get commsion on items we sell (and i get a % of what the whole shop takes) but sometimes if we have done a really great job with a customer they will go out and buy us little gifts.  i've been given chocolate and alcohol many times.  once i got given cash.

to me if you go way above what is expected of you and you do an amazing job then why not get an extra little something for your hard work?

i don't have make up applications at mac but i always buy my hairdresser goodies every so often for doing a great job on my hair.


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Jul 16, 2009)

I work at a Bloomingdales location and we are NOT allowed to accept tips. I know that it depends on your location and the policy of that store. If someone offers a tip we have been asking if we may use it as a donation for our Aids Walk team and most clients are happy to donate.

Tips are never expected and if they are you should try another counter or store in my opinion. I do however think that if they have squeezed you in last minute or it is a special occasion and elaborate awesome makeup is done, why not say a small thank you.

I understand the whole 50 dollar purchase thing and the makeup not really being free but the 50 is product not a fee, so I guess you have to do what you think is best.


----------



## slipnslide (Jul 20, 2009)

Tips are just one of many ways you can show appreciation for someone going above and beyond. A thank you, coming back or asking when they're working again so you can buy from them, or even just buying something when you know there is no way you are going to return it is probably the best way. Then you can avoid this whole awkward mess!

If you think about it, a $50 minimum makeover is a great deal, because you couldn't possibly buy all those products and put them on your face (professionally, even) for $50! A MAC trained freelance artist could get paid for a wedding and bring their own train case, get paid just as much, and the bridal party wouldn't even have a shadow to show for it.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 23, 2009)

Everyones entitled to their opinion. I personally think if you are going to be cheap and not tip then you are a cheapskate.  I tip everyone my nail person, my hair person, my mua, my housekeeper........ If you complaining...then hit up a wal-greens.  My opinion.


----------

